# Warning: License usage for a product licensed in per server mode has exceeded the max



## catbad (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a Windows 2003 SBS and this message keeps popping up "Warning: License usage for a product licensed in per server mode has exceeded the maximum number of licenses purchased and will prohibit further licenses from being granted " 

The issue seems to be that the licenses keep falling off and I have to go in and add the 25 licenses back each morning with my license codes. They then fall off every few days and I have to add them back.

Does anyone know why they fall off and how I can keep them on permanently. It was fine for the first 2 years and this started about 6 months ago.

Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

In Manage Client Access Licenses, do you have 25 CALS per Device or per User?


----------



## catbad (Dec 18, 2009)

I am really not sure. We have purchased an additional 25 CALS to go along with the 30 we got with the server. I am not real technical and can't find anything about "manage licensing". I can see that we have 30 with two different key codes totaling 25 extra. I would guess it is because we have about 25 users.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may try uninstalling the CALS and re-install them as per Device. I never had this issue in my end.

In your AD Computers & Users how many Users do you have there?


----------



## catbad (Dec 18, 2009)

looks like 26 users and 39 computers


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I hope this helps => http://support.microsoft.com/kb/327644


----------

